# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  SkyRecon protge gratuitement les PC domestiques avec sa solution StormShield Personal Edition

## Mejdi20

*SkyRecon protge gratuitement les PC domestiques avec sa solution StormShield Personal Edition*

SkyRecon Systems lance StormShield Personal Edition, un outil de protection gratuit dvelopp  partir de la solution historique et professionnelle de lditeur.

 SkyRecon Systems, premier diteur de solutions de scurit intelligente du poste de travail, rvolutionne le march de la protection des PC domestiques en annonant la disponibilit immdiate de StormShield Personal Edition, une solution gratuite pour une utilisation non commerciale.

Sans quivalent sur le march, StormShield Personal Edition a pour objectif de protger efficacement le plus grand nombre de PC contre les attaques multiples et quotidiennes auxquelles sont confronts les internautes lors de leur navigation. En effet, toutes les 14 secondes, une page Web est infecte, ce qui fait un total de 6 000 pages Web infectes chaque jour (source : The Register). Linternaute est donc fortement expos  la cyber criminalit et doit veiller  se prmunir dattaques de plus en plus frquentes, varies et dangereuses. Ce phnomne est amplifi par lefficacit relative des protections classiquement utilises, par la multiplication du nombre de pirates et par la mconnaissance des internautes sur le type de risques encourus.

Dans ce contexte, SkyRecon joue la carte de lvanglisation et de lefficacit en lanant StormShield Personal Edition. Cette application permet au grand public de bnficier de la mme protection proactive que les professionnels utilisant la fonction HIPS de StormShield. StormShield Personal Edition offre ainsi la possibilit de se prmunir des risques majeurs affectant la navigation Internet, le systme dexploitation et les applications grce  des fonctionnalits cls :

         Protection contre lexploitation de failles logicielle
         Protection contre le keylogging
         Protection des registres

Lapplication propose galement des logs dactivit permettant de surveiller les oprations effectues sur lordinateur et de sassurer du niveau de scurit en place.

Reposant sur un mcanisme de dtection intelligent, et non sur une technologie traditionnelle  base de signatures, StormShield Personal Edition peut dceler tout programme au comportement anormal sur le PC et le bloque instantanment, avant mme quil ne sexcute. Virus, logiciels espions, chevaux de Troie et autres codes malveillants sont ainsi tenus en chec. Les informations personnelles sont donc protges et restent la proprit de leurs dtenteurs.

Pense pour le grand public, la solution StormShield Personal Edition ne demande aucune connaissance technique pour tre utilise et s'installe aisment sur un PC. Elle est librement tlchargeable  ladresse suivante :

http://www.skyrecon.com/fr/Telecharg...rsonal-Edition .

StormShield Personal Edition est actuellement accessible aux particuliers quips dun PC fonctionnant sous Windows 32 bits. La version 64 bits sera disponible trs prochainement.

Jrme Robert, Product Marketing Manager chez SkyRecon :  StormShield Personal Edition est un outil efficace pour se protger des attaques sur Internet et de manire plus gnrale des cyber criminels. A ce jour, aucun produit comparable au ntre nest disponible gratuitement sur le march. Notre solution permettra au grand public de bnficier dune application reconnue pour ses performances dans un contexte professionnel. StormShield Personal Edition sinstalle en moins dune minute et garantit une protection efficace contre les attaques les plus couramment utilises sur le Web pour subtiliser des donnes personnelles prcieuses - comme les numros de carte bancaire - ou propager des virus et codes malveillants en tout genre. Les internautes peuvent alors utiliser Internet et surfer en toute scurit. 



Pour obtenir plus dinformations sur les solutions de SkyRecon, visitez le site web www.skyrecon.com.

----------

